# Simple vs. Complex Uroflometry



## klamm (Oct 17, 2011)

My physicians will document that the patient voided 350 mL.  Nothing else just that, would this be a complex uroflometry or a simple uroflometry or would I not coded anything?

Thanks
KJL


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not a very experienced coder, but it seems you need more documentation to code something. Ask you physician, what his diagnosis was.


----------



## klimek16 (Oct 24, 2011)

It depends on the type of equipment used. Simple uroflow is done by stop-watch or mechanical uroflowmeter. Complex uroflow is done with calibrated electronic equipment. These are listed in the CPT definition of each code.


----------



## Jashani1 (Nov 3, 2011)

My physician documents like this when out patients have a PVR (Post Void Residual) Cpt 51798. You have to ask because that's not enough documentation.


----------



## berger (Nov 23, 2011)

Klimek is correct, the difference between the two is how it is measured, manually or with electronic equipement.


----------

